# Bridle Joint Questions



## LakelandDave (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm repairing a spindle back chair with a bentwood outer rail. The spindles are ok, but when the chair failed, the tenons on the bottoms of the bentwood rail that fit into mortises (drilled holes) in the chair seat were both broken off. While there might be better ways to make the repair, I've decided to duplicate the tenons and short segments of the straight lower ends of the rails. To join the new parts to the old, I'm using what I can only describe as 'in-line' bridle joints. I'm almost ready to reassemble, and I know I'll need to maintain excellent strength in those joints, so I'm looking for suggestions as how to best insure that assembly doesn't remove enough glue to weaken the finished joint. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

slow setting epoxy and good luck Dave!


----------

